# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Κακαρίκια και κοκατίλ

## Sofo Kapis

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 


Θέλω να κάνω μία ερώτηση : 

Μήπως γίνεται να βάλω σε ένα αρκετά μεγάλο κλουβί πού έχω ήδη 1 ζευγάρι κοκατίλ, 1 ζευγαράκι κακαρίκια? Επίσης  θα μπορούσα να βάλω αλλή μια φωλία για να γεννήσουν τα κακαρίκια? Το κλουβί(μεγάλου μεγέθους) υπάρχει στο  album    http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=15834

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σε πιο μεγαλο κλουβι ισως να μπορουσαν(αναλωγα και το χαρακτηρα των πουλιων) να συνιπαρξουν...αναπαραγωγη οχι σιγουρα!

η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην τα βαλεις μαζι στο συγκεκριμενο κλουβι..

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι!! και οχι!! φιλε Σοφοκλη.

----------


## μαρια ν

ειναι 2 διαφορετικα ειδη εγω θα σου ελεγα οχι στο ιδιο κλουβι ::

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok  ετσί έχω ήδη μια ζευγαρώστρα καναρίνιών που θα τα βάλω απλός για περισσότερο χώρο  :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

οχι με τιποτα μαζι!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν εχεις την κλασικη ζευγαρωστρα καναρινιων δεν κανει για νεναν απ τα 2 ειδη που ειπες...ειναι κοντη και στενη...

----------


## Sofo Kapis

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=271 αυτή η ζευγαρώστρα είναι

----------


## Sofo Kapis

κάνει?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οχι σοφοκλη δεν κανει για κανενα απ τα 2 ειδη... ειναι καλη μεχρι για μεγεθος μπατζι...καναρινακια,παραδι  σεια κτλ ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## akoylini

λοιπον κακαρικια με κοκατιλ μπορεις να βαλεις ανετοτατα.ομως θα πρεπει να τους προσφερεις ενα αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι με οριζοντια καγκελα καθως ειδικα τα κακαρικια δεν σταματουν να σκαρφαλωνουν,ειναι σχεδον αθορυβα πουλακια και ηρεμα.ομως εχεις ενα τεραστιο θεμα οποτε αυτο σου απαγορευει καθε σκεψη για ζευγαρωμα ητε του ενος ειδους ητε του αλλου εκτος αν τα βαλεις χωρια.το θεμα σου λοιπον ειναι πως τα κακαρικια ασχετα αν βρισκονται σε αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο η οχι θελουν το καθενα την φωλια του!!!!!!!!! γιατι το βραδυ πανε και κοιμουνται μεσα,μονο οταν γεννησουν τοτε η μια φωλια μενει αδεια καθως ο αρσενικος καθετε φυλακας αγγελος εξω απο την φωλια που καθετε και κλωσσαει η θυλικια του.αν παλι δεν θες να βαλεις φωλιες και να κοιμουνται εξω στην κλουβα τοτε θαχεις νευρικοτητα το επομενο πρωι.

----------

